# For the non-scandinavians here



## grundy (Nov 30, 2005)

*French student in Stockholm*

Stockholm - KTH,snow,water, strange dancer
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - Industries
Malmo (Malmö) - mixed city (modern+old) Turning Tower, Oresund bridge, south

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - My future place! Christina,
Aarhus - Master program in Spatial Plannig 

Oslo - expensive city, not so nice
Bergen - mountain train, sea, green

Helsinki -white church, viking line, modernisim architecture 
Espoo - never heard about it


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Stockholm is a city I must visit in the near future. (I missed an opportunity 2 years ago.) All accounts speak of its beauty. I've also heard that it's expensive.

Copenhagen IS beautiful.

I have a relative who shuttles between London, Stockholm, and Copenhagen continuously during the year. He would have it no other way.

As for Helsinki and the other cities you mentioned, I should try to know more about them (Helsinki's history I know). Northern Europe is a place I should pay more attention to.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Stockholm-very clean,a lot of islands,Petter,beautiful city,capitol of a great country,scania,volvo&saab
Göteborg-ehhhh....the harbour
Malmö-nice residentials,cool city,Turning Torso

Copenhagen-nice and clean city,Outlandish,the famous statue of this certain woman,the harbour,the airport
Aarhus-i have no idea

Oslo-capitol of norway 
Bergen-very nice setting,my mom visited it,quiet city

Helsinki-nice city,nice architecture,Redrama,Battle Metal(Children of Bodom),HIM->Bam Margera,Nokia
Espoo-i don't know this city!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

rise_against said:


> Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - STAFF(the fourmer)





Sen said:


> Malmo (Malmö) - staff (the forumer)


:cheers2:

Seems to me that Malmö is more known than Gothenburg - probably because TT and the proximity to Copenhagen.

The Nobel Price is in Stockholm, not Oslo. :lol:


----------



## flashlight (Nov 30, 2005)

staff said:


> :cheers2:
> 
> Seems to me that Malmö is more known than Gothenburg - probably because TT and the proximity to Copenhagen.
> 
> The Nobel Price is in Stockholm, not Oslo. :lol:


The Nobel Piece Price winner is determined by the members of the special committee for such purpose by the Parliament of the Kingdom of Norway. and the ceremony was held last year at Oslo City Hall....

its has never been in Sweden..


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*To staff*

I'm curious your origin.

are you pure scandinavian? or chinese scandinavian?

if you are pure scandinavian, Dane? Goth? Sveri?


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

flashlight said:


> The Nobel Piece Price winner is determined by the members of the special committee for such purpose by the Parliament of the Kingdom of Norway. and the ceremony was held last year at Oslo City Hall....
> 
> its has never been in Sweden..


Yes the PEACE price is given in Oslo, Norway because Sweden and Norway was in union together when the SWEDISH scientist Alfred Nobel lived.
All the other nobel-prices are given in STOCKHOLM.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

unoh said:


> I'm curious your origin.
> 
> are you pure scandinavian? or chinese scandinavian?
> 
> if you are pure scandinavian, Dane? Goth? Sveri?


I am Scanian (Scania is the province in which Malmö is situated) - Scania is Danish originally but was taken by Sweden in the 17th century. The province is still both Danish in Swedish influenced (lies in Sweden but so close to Denmark). Right now I live in Malmö and work in Copenhagen...

I am not Chinese in any way (I just dig China).


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

flashlight said:


> The Nobel Piece Price winner is determined by the members of the special committee for such purpose by the Parliament of the Kingdom of Norway. and the ceremony was held last year at Oslo City Hall....
> 
> its has never been in Sweden..


 :sleepy: 

The peace price ceremony is held in Norway since it was in union with (basically owned by) Sweden. Alfred Nobel was Swedish and all other prices are given in Stockholm.


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Stockholm - gamlastan, islands, lowrise architecture
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - ullevi stadium
Malmo (Malmö) - turning torso, indutry, lots of foreigners

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - christiania, little mermaid, colored houses
Aarhus - peacful town 

Oslo - building with two small towers on it in town center- i don't know what is it
Bergen - fjords, rain

Helsinki - white cathedral, 
Espoo - have heard of it but have no clue what it looks like


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

unoh said:


> Do you like Marilyn Monroe?


She's OK, but she's not a natural blonde, so she doesn't really count.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

deleted


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Stockholm - Sweden, Saab, Volvo, IKEA, 
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - never heard b4
Malmo (Malmö) - #1 metro area in scandinavia according to some forumers

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Denmark, Andersen, Mermaid, Lego
Aarhus - never herad b4

Oslo - Norway, Ice, Glacier, Snow
Bergen - never heard b4

Helsinki - Finland, Nokia, Xylitol, Hot Springs
Espoo - never heard b4

obviously I'm really ignorant


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

SAAB and Volvo are actually from the Gothenburg region (and that's, industry and port, what Gothenburg mainly is known for).


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Stockholm 
- Epitome of European city
- Beautiful and old
- Huge Parliament building
- Swedish women 

Gothenburg (Göteborg)
- Volvo, Ericson
- The Turning Tower (this is becoming quite repetitive, hehe)

Malmo (Malmö)
- Multiculture
- Near Denmark
- Crime? Hehe

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn)
- Prince Frederick - Princess Mary 
- Beautiful nice old buildings! Alot of those teal/turqoise/green rooftops!
- Danish pastry! Mmmmm!
- The Little Mermaid (Hans Christian Andersen)
- Amalienborg Palace! (Beautiful place!)

Aarhus
- Don't know anything about it except that it's on mainland Denmark

Oslo
- Most expensive city in Europe
- An ugly town hall building
- Fjords! 
- The Munich paintings
- Cold/snowy in Winter

Bergen
- Rain rain rain

Helsinki 
- Beautiful cathedral and Parliament building
- Sauna's!
- Nice architecture

Espoo
- Nokia!
- IT-Technology Hub- Silicon Valley of Finland


----------



## paisaboy (Dec 4, 2005)

Stockholm - CLEAN
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - UNIVERSITY
Malmo (Malmö) - LAKES?

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - MERMAID
Aarhus - COWS>?>?

Oslo - RICH
Bergen - QUIET

Helsinki - NORTH 
Espoo - POLAR


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Im from Asia and Scandinavia is not that famous compared to France, UK, Germany and Spain so these might be justifiable...
Stockholm - Nobel Prize
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - northern europe
Malmo (Malmö) - the twisting tower

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - BEAUTIFUL CITY! canals and history, Christiansborg and everything
Aarhus - greek god???

Oslo - Oslo paper
Bergen - ?

Helsinki - Nokia cellphone
Espoo - poo???


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Stockholm - Beautiful city, cold, snow, Hot Babes
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - :dunno: 
Malmo (Malmö) - :dunno: 

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Beautiful city
Aarhus - :dunno: 

Oslo - Expensive, cold, snow
Bergen - :dunno: 

Helsinki - Cold, Snow, World Athletics Championships 2005
Espoo - :dunno:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Stockholm - looks like a nice city, probably similar to Hamburg, student organisation AEGEE-Stockholm

Gothenburg (Göteborg) - I've heard the girls there are hot'n'horny :carrot:

Malmo (Malmö) - TT, close to Copenhagen

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Tivoli, great shopping diversity (but more expensive than in Hamburg), Eurocity train connection to Hamburg (I've just came back from Copenhagen yesterday), Student Organisation AEGEE-Copenhagen

Aarhus - Eurocity train connection to Hamburg, 2nd biggest city in Denmark(?)

Oslo - Capital of Norway, expensive, AEGEE-Oslo

Bergen - old hanseatic city

Helsinki - Capital of Finland, AEGEE-Helsinki

Espoo - never heard of it.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> NorthGermany i see clearly u have never been to Helsinki, it´s not grey at all!
> And btw, Helsinki is not so terribly cold. The winters are as cold as in Stockholm (or NYC)..


No Helsinki is actually *a lot* colder than Stockholm. Helsinki's winters are equal to the ones in Northern Sweden, while Stockholms winters are surprisingly equal to those on the swedish west coast  NYC is also a lot warmer than Helsinki


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

So is malmo calculated as part of Copenhagens metro (officialy) even though its in a different country? or is this just something that some fourmers use?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

rise_against,

Copenhagen and Malmö have their separate, official, metro areas (in their respective country) - plus the combined, multinational, metro region "Öresund Metro/Region" which was introduced officially when the bridge opened, and boasts around 3,6 million inhabitants...


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

cool thanks for the info staff interesting stuff


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

You asked for the first thing that popped into my head...

Stockholm - the colours blue and yellow
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - lingonberries
Malmo (Malmö) - meatballs 
...this is what ikea does to sweden's international reputation 

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - the little mermaid 
Aarhus - a car

Oslo - skiing
Bergen - a man on a ski lift eating a burger

Helsinki - beer
Espoo - igloos


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

bump


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

stockholm.......venice of the north
gothenburg......helena paparizou
malmo.......city of innovation

copenhagen......carlsberg
aarhus.....ideal for university students

oslo.....everything expensive
bergen......beautiful nature

helsinki/espoo(finland in general).........lakes


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Stockholm - Large breasted blonde women
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - Large breasted blonde women
Malmo (Malmö) - Large breasted blonde women

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Large breasted blonde women
Aarhus - Large breasted blonde women

Oslo - Large breasted blonde women
Bergen - Large breasted blonde women

Helsinki - Large breasted blonde women 
Espoo - Large breasted blonde women


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

Ringil said:


> No Helsinki is *a lot* colder than Stockholm


Yes Ringil, keep telling yourself that. LOL


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

The first thing that comes to mind when I think of Scandinavia is that their national flags all look alike with the cross in common, but only the colors differ. :colgate:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Moolio said:


> Yes Ringil, keep telling yourself that. LOL


That's a fact my friend, even though some finns maybe don't want to belive it. Helsinki's location isn't very ideal at all. The worst things about it's location is the lack of a sea to the northeast and that the gulfstream doesn't reach that far.

Thats the same reason why Copenhagen almost always (and all of Denmark) is milder than Malmö and southern Sweden even though it's just some kilometers away.


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

Ringil said:


> That's a fact my friend, even though some finns maybe don't want to belive it. Helsinki's location isn't very ideal at all. The worst things about it's location is the lack of a sea to the northeast and that the gulfstream doesn't reach that far.


Ringil we've had this discussion so many times it's not even funny any more. Firstly, the North Atlantic Current does have an effect on the Finnish weather as well. Secondly, the yearly average temperature difference between sthlm and hki is about 1-1,5 centigrade, as _you_ pointed the last time we were talking about this.  AS I said, last time I was in sthlm it was -20 c, the time before that just under -10 c.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Stockholm - very beautiful, nice landscape, high living standard
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - nice port city, the red building
Malmo (Malmö) - ??? dunno

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Tivoli, little mermaid, beautiful parliament
Aarhus - nice universities, the tunnel, my host family  

Oslo - snow, cold weather
Bergen - ???dunno

Helsinki - big big ship, beautiful church
Espoo - ???dunno


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

"No Helsinki is a lot colder than Stockholm"

What kind of bullshit is this, Sweden and Finland are pretty equal when it comes to weather, you may be disappointed at your on country or have a bad self confidence or something but please shut up!

Btw. In the summer the southeastern parts of Finland are warmer than any place you will find in Sweden..


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Moolio said:


> Ringil we've had this discussion so many times it's not even funny any more. Firstly, the North Atlantic Current does have an effect on the Finnish weather as well. Secondly, the yearly average temperature difference between sthlm and hki is about 1-1,5 centigrade, as _you_ pointed the last time we were talking about this.  AS I said, last time I was in sthlm it was -20 c, the time before that just under -10 c.


I has never been funny, it's been bloody serious all the time...Helsinki is colder due to the more northeastern locationand on the wrong side of the baltic sea (nothing to protect it from the sibirian winds) and as i said earlier. If Helsinki would have been located in Sweden it would have been located in the northern part of the country.

The average minimum low for Stockholm in the winter is minus 10-14 degrees C. According to my maps the absolute average low every year for Helsinki is -23 to -29C. Thats quite some diffirence, and it's all thanks to the protection from the baltic sea. Meanwhile Stockholm is a lot colder than Bergen or Ålesund, even though they're located quite a lot more to the north. Both these cities are proctected against the cold by the scandic mountains, and due to the fact that they're also closer to the atlantic ocean and the mild gulf stream. 
It's the same with Copenhagen-Malmö, London-Paris, Riga-Vilnius, Beijing-Tokyo etc etc.

Another example is plants which survive fine in Stockholm freeze to death in Helsinki. The diffirence is actually rather huge when you compare that.

It's not bullshit, it's actually true Three years of research had been enough Go check for youself.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> "No Helsinki is a lot colder than Stockholm"
> 
> What kind of bullshit is this, Sweden and Finland are pretty equal when it comes to weather, you may be disappointed at your on country or have a bad self confidence or something but please shut up!
> 
> Btw. In the summer the southeastern parts of Finland are warmer than any place you will find in Sweden..


Northern Sweden and Finland are rather equal, but not Southern Sweden. Southern Sweden and Finland are very diffirent from each other, both vegitation, climate and culture etc are very diffirent. Snow is very unusual and furs and pines doesn't belong to the flora. In the most southern parts they even got palm trees as park trees, something which is impossible in Finland and in Northern Sweden.

It's not bullshit, it's just facts. Facts which you apparently haven't heard of or don't want to belive. Try go get your "facts" right the next time before you puke out humbug


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Southern sweden is surrounded by water and therefore has a mild climate; mild winters and pretty warm summers. Southeast Finland has got continental climate with cold winters and hot summers, apart from this sweden and finland are quite equal.
The average temperature in Helsinki in the winter is -6C...

You cant possibly notice any difference between the countries


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Espoo (Finland): Kimmi Raikkonen F1 World Champion 2006


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> Southern sweden is surrounded by water and therefore has a mild climate; mild winters and pretty warm summers. Southeast Finland has got continental climate with cold winters and hot summers, apart from this sweden and finland are quite equal.
> The average temperature in Helsinki in the winter is -6C...
> 
> You cant possibly notice any difference between the countries


Did you even read what Ringil wrote??? :weirdo:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Let's just conclude that both Stockholm and Helsinki are freezing arctic cities.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

staff said:


> Let's just conclude that both Stockholm and Helsinki are freezing arctic cities.


Not even to Winnipeg or Thompson 

Stockholm and Helsinki have nice winter compared to ours. They have cold winter (Not as cold as ours), warm summer (We have warm summer, too) and good vegetation (So does Thompson and Winnipeg).


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Stockholm - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 
Gothenburg (Göteborg) - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 
Malmo (Malmö) - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 

Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 
Aarhus - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 

Oslo - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 
Bergen - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 

Helsinki - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off. 
Espoo - Loads of snow. Freeze my balls off.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

This is what the non-Scandinavian SCC forumers think of, when they hear the names of the major cities in Scandinavia and Finland:

*SWEDEN:*

*STOCKHOLM:*
- 0.68/1.6mio
- Canals
- trees
- probably similar to Hamburg
- high living standard
- the colours blue and yellow
- Bjorn Borg
- lake
- skansen
- cold
- snow
- Swedish women
- KTH
- Petter
- Huge Parliament building
- Epitome of European city
- Venice of the North
- lowrise architecture
- Townhall
- Silja and Viking Lines
- Hologram Museum
- gamlastan
- very clean
- Very devoloped
- quiet
- Islands
- Beauty
- nice suburbs
- great woods in the near
- Weird dressed rock/emo bands
- The Hives
- hot blonde babes
- Sweden
- Capital
- Canals
- IKEA
- Volvo
- Saab
- Erricson
- surrounding countryside much like Canada
- expensive to drink at bars
- reserved, serious people
- Home of Nobel Prizes
- Famous for design back in the 50's/60's
- Famous for porn in the 70's

*GÖTEBORG (GOTHENBURG):*
- Old Swedish city
- the harbour
- UNIVERSITY
- lingonberries
- helena paparizou
- ullevi stadium
- smaller than Stockholm
- Göta river
- Nordstan
- The second largest city in Sweden
- industry
- Statue/fontain
- brown rocks
- nice harbor
- hot blonde babes
- Sweden
- Gustaf II Adolf
- Volvo
- Ericsson

*MALMÖ:*
- 0.4/3.2mio
- city of innovation
- Turning Torso
- nice residentials
- Multiculture
- #1 metro area in scandinavia according to some forumers
- lots of foreigners
- south
- cool city
- bridge/tunnel to Kobenhavn
- meatballs
- Near Denmark
- Crime?
- mixed city (modern+old)
- IKEA
- industry
- sun
- close to Copenhagen
- Öresund bridge
- flat land
- hot blonde babes
- Sweden
- Scania
- Oresund
- staff (the forumer)

*DENMARK:*

*KØBENHAVN (COPENHAGEN):*
- 0.48/3.2mio
- great shopping diversity
- "One of the most beautiful cities in the world"
- beautiful parliament
- Tivoli gardens
- very interesting architecture
- the little mermaid
- the new opera house
- tuborg & calsberg
- Sounds like a party-town
- Eurocity train connection to Hamburg
- canals and history
- Christiansborg
- Brightly coloured houses
- Amalienborg Palace
- Prince Frederick - Princess Mary
- teal/turqoise/green rooftops
- Danish pastry
- Denmark's capital
- the harbour
- nice and clean city
- My future place
- castles
- old town
- Round Tower
- breweries
- Christiania State
- Nyhavn
- famous for design in the 50's/60's
- very avant-garde at the time
- pretty city
- Prostitution
- nice airport
- Öresund bridge
- STAFF(the fourmer)
- hot blonde babes
- Denmark
- Oresund
- Hans Christian Anderson
- Lego
- Hamlet
- Viking

*ÅRHUS (AARHUS):*
- 0.2mio
- E 45 highway by night
- nice universities
- the tunnel
- ideal for university students
- Eurocity train connection to Hamburg
- 2nd biggest city in Denmark
- hot blonde babes
- Denmark
- old town
- folk village

*NORWAY:*

*OSLO:*
- 0.5/0.8mio
- That big ski ramp
- An ugly town hall building
- RICH
- The Munch paintings
- huge municipal area
- Ice
- Glacier
- Snow
- SAS highrise
- not so nice
- Viking boat
- Cold
- very green
- lots of students
- Karl Johansgate
- VERY expensive to visit
- Royal Palace
- Serious, quiet people who drink aquavit
- cross country skiing
- bobsledding
- city hall
- Holmenkollen
- castle
- Oslo Fjord
- hot blonde babes
- Norway
- Old name: Christiania
- present day capital
- University of Oslo

*BERGEN:*
- 0.25mio
- Great natural scenery
- old hanseatic city
- special framehouses
- quiet city
- fish market
- mountain train
- sea
- green
- fiyord
- one of the most beautiful settings of a European city
- Rain capital
- old houses on the harbour
- hot blonde babes
- Gamle Bergen
- burned down wood church
- Norway
- old town

*FINLAND:*

*HELSINKI:*
- 0.5/1mio
- Cobblestone streets
- lakes
- ski?
- NORTH
- Sauna's!
- beer
- World Athletics Championships 2005
- Very cold winters
- Hot Springs
- Battle Metal (Children of Bodom)
- HIM->Bam Margera
- tram
- nice architecture
- Redrama
- Alvar Aalto
- Leningrad Cowboys
- cool bars
- beautiful Rautatieasema
- silja line
- statues
- Cell phones
- like the Prairies in Canada
- TEEMU SELANNE
- hot blonde babes
- Finland

According to the number of answers for each city; Copenhagen seems to be the city that is most known to the forumers, followed by Stockholm. After 'the big ones' comes Oslo, followed by Helsinki and Malmö. Gothenburg, Bergen, Århus and Espoo are less known to the SSC forumers.

EDIT: I forgot Espoo.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

You also left out nobel prize for Oslo, like someone mentioned?

Anyway it is fun to see all those stereotypes, I'm pretty sure I have similar stereotypes of places too.

And to settle this weather thing once and for all, this is from weather.com:
Helsinki:
Month avg.high avg.low mean
Jan	-4°C	-11°C	-7°C	
Feb	-4°C	-11°C	-7°C	
Mar	0°C	-7°C	-3°C	
Apr	7°C	-1°C	3°C	
May	15°C	4°C	10°C	
Jun	20°C	9°C	15°C	
Jul	21°C	11°C	17°C	
Aug	19°C	11°C	15°C	
Sep	14°C	6°C	10°C	
Oct	8°C	2°C	6°C	
Nov	2°C	-3°C	0°C	
Dec -2°C	-8°C	-4°C

Stockholm
Month avg.high avg.low mean
Jan	-1°C	-5°C	-3°C	
Feb	-1°C	-6°C	-3°C	
Mar	3°C	-3°C	0°C	
Apr	8°C	1°C	4°C	
May	16°C	6°C	11°C	
Jun	21°C	11°C	16°C	
Jul	22°C	13°C	17°C	
Aug	20°C	12°C	16°C	
Sep	15°C	9°C	12°C	
Oct	9°C	5°C	8°C	
Nov	4°C	1°C	3°C	
Dec	1°C	-3°C	-1°C

Oslo:
Month avg.high avg.low mean
Jan	-1°C	-7°C	-3°C
Feb	0°C	-7°C	-3°C	
Mar	4°C	-3°C	1°C	
Apr	9°C	1°C	5°C	
May	17°C	7°C	12°C	
Jun	20°C	11°C	16°C	
Jul	22°C	13°C	18°C	
Aug	21°C	12°C	16°C	
Sep	16°C	7°C	12°C	
Oct	9°C	3°C	7°C	
Nov	4°C	-2°C	1°C	
Dec	0°C	-6°C	-3°C

Bergen:
Month avg.high avg.low mean
Jan	3°C	-1°C	1°C	
Feb	3°C	-2°C	1°C	
Mar	6°C	0°C	3°C	
Apr	8°C	2°C	5°C	
May	13°C	6°C	9°C	
Jun	16°C	9°C	12°C	
Jul	17°C	11°C	14°C	
Aug	16°C	11°C	13°C	
Sep	13°C	8°C	11°C	
Oct	11°C	5°C	8°C	
Nov	6°C	2°C	4°C	
Dec	4°C	-1°C	2°C


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

> Helsinki
> Jan -4°C -11°C -7°C
> Feb -4°C -11°C -7°C


Average high -4!? 
 Damn, I could never live in such raw climate.. 
Stockholm seems more pleasant than Helsinki, even though it's still harsh..

For CPH and Malmö (well, it's exactly the same actually). 

Copenhagen:
Jan 3°C -1°C 1°C
Feb 2°C -2°C 0°C
Mar 5°C 0°C 3°C
Apr 9°C 2°C 6°C
May 16°C 7°C 12°C
Jun 19°C 11°C 15°C
Jul 21°C 13°C 17°C
Aug 21°C 12°C 17°C
Sep 16°C 10°C 13°C
Oct 12°C 7°C 9°C
Nov 7°C 3°C 5°C
Dec 4°C 0°C 2°C 

Malmö:
Jan 3°C -1°C 1°C 
Feb 2°C -2°C 0°C
Mar 5°C 0°C 3°C
Apr 9°C 2°C 6°C
May 16°C 7°C 12°C
Jun 19°C 11°C 15°C
Jul 21°C 13°C 17°C
Aug 21°C 12°C 17°C
Sep 16°C 10°C 13°C
Oct 12°C 7°C 9°C
Nov 7°C 3°C 5°C
Dec 4°C 0°C 2°C


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, I dunno about you guys, but having counted the average yearly temperatures according to NS77's stats I got a 1,8 degree difference in the temperatures of hki and sthlm. Last time when Ringil showed some differently (I guess) stats, the difference was iirc 1,5, or so. I can't really see how that makes hki any more dreadful place than sthlm, but of course you guys are entitled to your opinions.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Moolio said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys, but having counted the average yearly temperatures according to NS77's stats I got a 1,8 degree difference in the temperatures of hki and sthlm. Last time when Ringil showed some differently (I guess) stats, the difference was iirc 1,5, or so. I can't really see how that makes hki any more dreadful place than sthlm, but of course you guys are entitled to your opinions.


Because when it gets cold it gets extremly cold in Helsinki. Remember 1987, well that was a terrible year for cold climate haters. In Helsinki they recorded a low of *-38 degrees Celcius*, in Stockholm they recorded -26C (-28C in Uppsala), in Malmö -24C and in Copenhagen -18C. Why the diffirence between Copenhagen and Malmö? As i said earlier Copenhagen is protected by the Öresund, Malmö isn't. Stockholm is also protected by the lake Mälaren and the Baltic sea. Helsinki isn't and therefor it may get extremly cold when blowing from the east-north.

For Soumipoika. As i said, southern Sweden is thankfully in an other climate and vegitation zone. 

Actually the place with the warmest summers in the Nordics isn't Finland or Eastern Sweden. It's actually Scania in southernmost part of Sweden. The average temperature is higher(due to their milder nights and longer summers), but when it gets really hot, then we always beat them. +38C in Uppsala and in Målilla för example is rather nice. This is comparable with the Northeastern part of the USA. I think Bostons record also is 38C (their average min temps are also lower than the ones in Oslo, Cph and Sthlm) 
And the place with the mildest winters ss the area around Ålesund. Extremly mild climate over there, even milder than Northern Florida (min temp that is)

LOL i could go on for ever with this


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

No I can't remember cause I was 5 years old. But in any case I can't see how's that an argument. The winter back in 1998-1999 was almost as cold. So what? I mean record lows are just that: record lows. Last winter, for instance, I can't remember a _single_ day with a sub-zero temperature (I'm sure there was one, I just can't remember).

Besides, looking at the stats the way I see it is this: when sthlm is having a damp, dark and in every possible way depressing weather (~+1 c), in hki it's nice and dry 2 degrees below.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Moolio said:


> No I can't remember cause I was 5 years old. But in any case I can't see how's that an argument. The winter back in 1998-1999 was almost as cold. So what? I mean record lows are just that: record lows. Last winter, for instance, I can't remember a _single_ day with a sub-zero temperature (I'm sure there was one, I just can't remember).
> 
> Besides, looking at the stats the way I see it is this: when sthlm is having a damp, dark and in every possible way depressing weather (~+1 c), in hki it's nice and dry 2 degrees below.


The fact is that Helsinki every year gets quite a few nights below -20C, and every fifth year or so you reach down to -32C(2003 was the last time). Something which haven't happend in Stockholm for the last 300 years!! Another diffirence is the climate zone. Stockholm is located in a temperatured climate zone and Helsinki in a cold-temperatured climate zone (below -3C)

Yes, we know that finns just love cold weather but you forget that Stockholm is sunnier, drier and most probably also less windy than Helsinki, since it's not located directly by the sea. Personally i think Stockholm compared to the inland town Uppsala is very cold even though the temperature says another thing (Uppsala is quite a lot colder than Stockholm). The cold is raw in Stockholm, but the cold is even rawer in Copenhagen and London.


----------



## Moolio (Oct 3, 2004)

Ringil said:


> The fact is that Helsinki every year gets quite a few nights below -20C, and every fifth year or so you reach down to -32C(2003 was the last time). Something which haven't happend in Stockholm for the last 300 years!! Another diffirence is the climate zone. Stockholm is located in a temperatured climate zone and Helsinki in a cold-temperatured climate zone (below -3C)
> 
> Yes, we know that finns just love cold weather but you forget that Stockholm is sunnier, drier and most probably also less windy than Helsinki, since it's not located directly by the sea. Personally i think Stockholm compared to the inland town Uppsala is very cold even though the temperature says another thing (Uppsala is quite a lot colder than Stockholm). The cold is raw in Stockholm, but the cold is even rawer in Copenhagen and London.


I don't know what's stat you've been looking at, but I'm pretty sure there wasn't a -32 celsius in 2003, as the year was one of the warmest ever. At any rate not during daylight. The past winters since 1999, or something have nothing but wet in general. Of course, you're talking hki down every chance you get, so you're not gonna believe me, are you? Secondly, the whole point of my previous post was that if there is a very cold day once every 5 years, so what? And, again, I much rather have a -2 degrees temperature and dry weather than +2 degrees and sleet. 

I've personally been three times in Stockholm in December, and every time it's been FAR below zero. Of course, the difference between me and you is that I don't generalise. I'm not saying that it is -20 centigrade everyday in Stockholm, just because there happened to be days like that when I was there.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Ringil said:


> Actually the place with the warmest summers in the Nordics isn't Finland or Eastern Sweden. It's actually Scania in southernmost part of Sweden.


Oslo has warmer average max in june and july than Malmö though, according to weather dot com They could be right, because Oslo lies down in a pot and it can be very hot in the summer.



Moolio said:


> And, again, I much rather have a -2 degrees temperature and dry weather than +2 degrees and sleet.


:yes:

I come from southern Norway, were winter usually means a few days of snow, and then 2 weeks of rain, a few days of sun, and so on, and moving to a colder place(Oslo) definitely made winters better.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

"The cold is raw in Stockholm, but the cold is even rawer in Copenhagen and London."

Wtf?? London is much warmer than Stockholm.
Maybe stockholm is a bit warmer in the winter but Helsinki is more often warmer in the summer


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

NorthStar77 said:


> Oslo has warmer average max in june and july than Malmö though, according to weather dot com They could be right, because Oslo lies down in a pot and it can be very hot in the summer.


I'm sure it's correct - Stockholm and Uppsala also have higher average max temps in june/july - however, it's warmer overall down here (it tends to get somewhat chilly during night in Sthlm etc., while it's more stable in Scania).

Not to forget, Denmark and southwestern Scania (Malmö with surroundings) has a different type of climate, vegetation and rock (same as continental Europe) than the rest of Scandinavia/Nordics...

As for the "it's more raw in CPH and London" thing - I'd much rather live in those places than in Stockholm (climatewise). Longer summers, the leaves stays on the trees later, overall brighter and more livable for a human being, basically.  Plus, I can't stand the low temperatures that Stockholm gets...


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Moolio said:


> I don't know what's stat you've been looking at, but I'm pretty sure there wasn't a -32 celsius in 2003, as the year was one of the warmest ever. At any rate not during daylight. The past winters since 1999, or something have nothing but wet in general. Of course, you're talking hki down every chance you get, so you're not gonna believe me, are you? Secondly, the whole point of my previous post was that if there is a very cold day once every 5 years, so what? And, again, I much rather have a -2 degrees temperature and dry weather than +2 degrees and sleet.
> 
> I've personally been three times in Stockholm in December, and every time it's been FAR below zero. Of course, the difference between me and you is that I don't generalise. I'm not saying that it is -20 centigrade everyday in Stockholm, just because there happened to be days like that when I was there.


Lol, yes Moolio 2003 was a warm year, but that doesn't mean that the winter was  
I'm not trying to be mean (why do you always think that?). Minimum lows are very interesting though it tells you a lot of the climate you're in. If you can and quite often reach a low of -30C (or lower) it means that your winters can't be that very mild  In this region temperatures doesn't fall from +2 to -32 in 24H, and i do far from agree with you that most winters have been wet, maybe down in Cph but not in Stockholm and especially not in Helsinki.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> "The cold is raw in Stockholm, but the cold is even rawer in Copenhagen and London."
> 
> Wtf?? London is much warmer than Stockholm.
> Maybe stockholm is a bit warmer in the winter but Helsinki is more often warmer in the summer


Lol, i knew you shouldn't understand  London is a lot milder than Stockholm, Copenhagen, Oslo or Helsinki but still the winters there are raw, which means mild-cold weather compined with high humidity and wind (typical Scanian winter). For Example: -20 in Kiruna (low humidity) feels like -5C in Stockholm (higher humidity). 

Helsinki isn't warmer in summer..I'd say the nordic capitals all more or less equal in the Summer.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

NorthStar77 said:


> Oslo has warmer average max in june and july than Malmö though, according to weather dot com They could be right, because Oslo lies down in a pot and it can be very hot in the summer


 As Staff said, Malmö and Cph are overall warmer than us, even though our max temps are higher. 
I've seen a lot of weather sites, and actually everyone of them are more or less incorrect in some way, but what i've seen is that every nordic 
capital got an average medium temperature of around 17.C in July.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

No snow in Copenhagen so far :banana:



Zaki said:


> Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Prostitution, nice airport


 Ehmm thanks... :lol:



ReddAlert said:


> Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - "One of the most beautiful cities in the world"


 Wow You just won a free beer! :cheers1:



Bond James Bond said:


> Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - hot blonde babes


 Spot on... but they also come in brown and red if interested... :drool:



ejd03 said:


> Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Lego, Hamlet, Viking


 Close enough :happy:



Nick in Atlanta said:


> Copenhagen (Kobenhavn) - Large breasted blonde women


 Mmmmm :drool:

Thanks guys and thanks DnH - this thread is great!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Ringil said:


> If you can and quite often reach a low of -30C (or lower) it means that your winters can't be that very mild


Well, when it all comes down, Finland and Sweden are two of the countries that have the coldest winters in the world (together with Canada/USA/Russia/Mongolia/China etc.). Right? Our winters (at least not northern Sweden and al of Finland) are *not* mild compared to most countries in the world.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

@Ringil. 
I'm impressed. You seem to know a lot about weather..


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow....Why is it that the Scandi forumers cant get into a fight over pretty much anything? The f**king weather? I mean, WTF??

Congrats guys, you've maneged to kill yet another thread with your pointless arguments...And this one wasnet even i you own forum...Lets get back on the topic, can we please?


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

staff said:


> Well, when it all comes down, Finland and Sweden are two of the countries that have the coldest winters in the world (together with Canada/USA/Russia/Mongolia/China etc.). Right? Our winters (at least not northern Sweden and al of Finland) are *not* mild compared to most countries in the world.


actually our winters are very mild compared to our location, but yeah Lappland and Norrland makes us cold, but southern Sweden-Denmark got a fairly nice (winter) climate compared to other eastern and western located countries



> @Ringil.I'm impressed. You seem to know a lot about weather


thanks  I'ts my hobby!


----------

